# Spring?



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Who actually had spring? Weather folk talking about record heat in st louis today. 93 degrees. Old record is 91 set back in 1915. Pretty much went from crap to hot weather. So what type of weather are you experiencing and what's your location? :twisted:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I miss spring. I guess it's spring right now....rainy and about 50 degrees. But then mid 70s to low 80s later this week.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Insane weather here.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

87 degrees here in Texas.


----------



## Turf Jitsu (May 2, 2018)

90's in Charlotte this whole weekend. This coming week we are expected to have thunderstorms with highs in the 70's. Just weird weather down south.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Historic blizzard to shorts and A/C in six days in MN. Definitely no spring.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

We had a wonderful spring, which lasted 2 months. It's already hit 95°F this past week. :shock:


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

This year is the worst spring in the 5 years I have been in the house (South New Jersey)

The spring flush came late this spring due to wet snow storms during the middle/end of March and cooler than normal temps (also many cloudy days) in April. The spring flush came on May 1st....and then heat stress the next 3 days afterwards due to 89-91 degree temps. My lawn is now is the middle of 10 straight days of cloudy weather with rain forecasted on most days. Advance forecast says sun on May 21st....SEVEN days away.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Alabama skipped spring. We had frost temps two weeks ago. Today it's 94F.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Alabama skipped spring. We had frost temps two weeks ago. Today it's 94F.


Holy cow!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Today was our 5th day over 100° this year. Spring was rough this year with periods of warm weather followed by a few days that might not get into the 30s. My town was in the news for the biggest swing of the day back in March, started out at 34° for the low and got to 102°. Then 2 days later it was back down around 20°. That all seems behind us now and straight into summer!

It's also been a exceptionally dry winter/spring so far. During the winter we went 3+ months with no precipitation over 1/4". We've had a few showers this spring but so far it's drier than normal.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The local news shared these two images from ARDOT today...


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

It went from like 40 to 90 in a couple weeks. Was 98 yesterday.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

No spring here either in NW Illinois. Warm and lots of rain, then mid 90's forecasted this weekend, then mid to upper 80's next week and back into the 90's next weekend. For reference, the average high here should be 71°F. This might be a tough year for me with a first year reno. Already seeing dollar spot.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^you are lucky to have rain. I've been in the upper 80 and no rain for 2-3 weeks. It looks like late July. I'm thinking if I should let the lawn go dormant.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

It's been pretty nice here. Highs have been bouncing around from the mid 60s to low 90s, but mostly mid 70s.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

No spring at all. Not even spring showers, it was all a late snow storm.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> No spring at all. Not even spring showers, it was all a late snow storm.


Tell me about it. Here, we went straight from February to June. August is set to arrive next week.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Spammage said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> > No spring at all. Not even spring showers, it was all a late snow storm.
> ...


Same here.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm sweating from just looking at this image.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > ABC123 said:
> ...





g-man said:


> I'm sweating from just looking at this image.


No kidding, I said "Holy moly" out loud when I saw that. I'm used to the hot weather, but when I see those temps, and think about the humidity we get here, I'd definitely limit my outdoor exposure with that weather. :shock:


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

It's been all over the place again here...

Wet, then tornadoes, then dry, then hot (low 90s), then humid...

And now back to wet, and then cold.

Today was humid (low to mid 80s with relative humidity of 74%, and dew point of 70). Right now at 12AM, the relative humidity is 96% with temp of 69F. Apparently this isn't supposed to happen in June here.

Next Monday is supposed to be...get this...in the 50s for the daytime high!

No joke. That's CT weather for you...tropical like South Florida one week, and cool like Northeastern Canada the next. (But this latest stretch of varying weather is on a whole new level; I can't remember the last time a daytime high was ever in the low 50s in June, let alone so close to hot/humid weather.)

We really need the rain, though...all the rain that you people from NJ down to Florida along the East Coast got this past week, missed us.


----------

